# Chiptunes



## cupajoe (Mar 23, 2008)

I have been looking into chiptune music for awhile now, but can't seem to find any emulators. Does anybody know where I can find a good NES chiptune emulator so I can make some of my own music on my computer?

EDIT:
Just found one that's quite nice. Famitracker. If anybody else has others, please post.


----------



## phoood (Mar 23, 2008)

you'd be looking for a sequencer or tracker or w/e.

if you happen to have a psp theres PSPSeq which is kinda fun to mess around with.
also there's mario paint composer for pc...

lol i don't know much about things like these but I'm interested too.


----------



## cupajoe (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm with you. I'm completely new to this, but I'm completely willing to learn. I've listened to some awesome chiptunes and it would be cool to make some of my own. Just look up famitracker on youtube and you'll see that people make some pretty deep music.


----------



## CYatta (Mar 23, 2008)

Go get yourself a copy of Little Sound DJ, the best Gameboy tracker around. It's only a penny now through paypal, but it's totally worth giving them a few bucks for. I spent $6 on it. It's a gameboy rom you can run in an emulator, or if you're really hardcore, get an old school GB flash cart and flasher (45 and 70 respectively I believe) and load it up on the gameboy itself.

Also, the Gameboy Camera has a really cool DJ app. It's really simple and easy to use, and all the terminology in it is really functional in that what you learn in that can later be applied to a more serious app like LSDJ.

I've actually be getting into this myself recently. I don't really wanna touch the NES, but the Gameboy seems so much sexier.


----------



## test84 (Mar 23, 2008)

one word, NitroTracker.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=41987


----------



## cupajoe (Mar 23, 2008)

The NES/Famicom is my favorite system, so I felt it fitting to create music based on it. I might try GB though.


----------



## IainDS (Mar 27, 2008)

http://www.morganleahrecords.com/mooglecharm/programs.html


----------



## test84 (Mar 28, 2008)

I can understand finally how trackers work but I cant MAKE any kind of groovy chiptune music with it, any tutorial/advice?

p.s. does anyone have links to instrument files?


----------



## test84 (Mar 28, 2008)

just came to say that EVERYONE should try a gem in that topic, which is called AXE

http://www.pineight.com/ds/#axe  (seems to be down, its an old project)
http://www.morganleahrecords.com/mooglecha...ds/AXE_0.03.zip


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 28, 2008)

I have axe on my Cyclo, its awesome! Go and get it!


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 28, 2008)

My friend has made a cool song with Famitracker though, he sent it to me a few days ago.

http://subpar.blindphotography.net/box/cool_riff.mp3

EDIT:
Oops, I thought it would do that "Post merged thing". Sorry for the double.


----------



## test84 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'M REALLY HAVING GOOD TIME WITH IT.
I'll find its developer and continue his work.


----------



## test84 (Mar 28, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> just came to say that EVERYONE should try a gem in that topic, which is called AXE
> 
> http://www.pineight.com/ds/#axe  (seems to be down, its an old project)
> http://www.morganleahrecords.com/mooglecha...ds/AXE_0.03.zip


----------

